# Lawai Beach Resort vs. Point at Poipu



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 27, 2012)

WWYD?

If you could get a 2 bedroom w/ assessment already paid at Point at Poipu or a 1 bedroom at Lawai Beach Resort?

Even w/ the assessment paid, I am concerned about the management at the Point at Poipu.

We only need a 1 bedroom, but 2 would be nice.

As for Lawai, is the Banyan building worth paying a bit of $$ vs. an almost free in the Coral building? An ocean view is nice, but not a deal breaker for us. 

What are the views and beach access like at Lawai vs. Point at Poipu?

Also, how hard is it to make a reservation for week 51 and/or 52 at either of these places?

Lots of questions, and I thank you for your input!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2012)

There is a huge difference in the management between these two resorts. I 
Would stay away from The Point. No one knows how many are paying the SA
And that could be a problem later. LBR is nice and I don't think you will go
Wrong there. You should be able to hold out for a cheap two bedroom, especially
If the view is not a deal breaker for you but if the one bedroom is enough, grab 
It.
Just my two cents.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, and I found a recent thread w/ a comparison pro/con of the buildings.

Guess I should just watch the market for a bit. We don't need first use until 12/2013.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 27, 2012)

I've stayed at both places.

Diamond resorts is being sued by several owners at the Point at Poipu according to Time Sharing Today because of a $5800 special assessment for water intrusion and mismanagement .

I use to own at the Point and Diamond management has driven a stake through the aloha spirit at the Point.

My advice to anyone but a politician, would be to go with anyone but Diamond.  Wish I had bought at Lawai Beach. 

Sterling


----------



## northpole (May 28, 2012)

I own at Lawai Beach Resort and I love it - though the Point at Poipu is a fancier resort... Though with all that's going on there, I wouldn't touch it right now.

There's a 2 bedroom at Lawai Beach Resort right now on eBay (Coral), you might be able get it for a good deal.  (it's at 1$ right now + closing fees).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-LAWAI-BEACH-Gold-Crown-POIPU-HAWAII-Kauai-TIMESHARE-Resale-/200766473429?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ebe9d44d5#ht_5026wt_907

In the Coral there are two types of 2 bedroom units.  One type has only 1 bathroom, and is situated in the middle of the building.  The other type has 2 bathrooms and they are situated on both ends of the building.  The one for sale is the 2 bedroom type.  The ones on the West side have a pretty good view, the ones on the East are quite private, but don't have much of a view.

You can reserve 24 months in advance, and if you do, you can basically get whatever you want!  

Hope this helps...


----------



## MaryH (May 28, 2012)

I would prefer the Akii building...


----------



## aliikai2 (May 28, 2012)

*The beach is across the street from Lawai*

And is pretty good for snorkeling. Like most Hawaiian beaches, it isn't wide and sandy like Daytona. 

The Coral units are nice, the bed is a queen vs a king in the Banyon or Alii buildings. The Coral has covered parking, and instead of an in suite laundry, it has free use or the laundry on the ground floor of the parking garage.

The beach access is closer to the Coral, as is the game/common room, etc.

If you are looking for Xmas/New years of 2013, you may almost be late as those reservations opened last December, you need to get started now to have any chance for them.

Greg


ThreeLittleBirds said:


> WWYD?
> 
> What are the views and beach access like at Lawai vs. Point at Poipu?
> 
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2012)

Three resorts to consider on Kauai: Pono Kai oceanfront units, any Wyndham Shearwater unit, and oceanfront Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas.  People say you can buy ocean view at Pono Kai and still get oceanfront as an owner.  

All of the above will guarantee peace and quiet and the sound of the ocean.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 28, 2012)

Seems like Lawai is the better choice for us. 

We will be on Kauai 1/3/13-1/6/13. Perhaps we should just try to rent something for that week or those days and see if the Coral Building would meet our needs.

We tend to have very different wants than the typical Hawaii traveller. For instance, we prefer first floor rooms, as we have a 4 year old. We also don't like air conditioning, so having it is not necessarily a bonus for us. A view is nice, but we spend each sunset on the beach and don't spend much time if any on our lanai. Also, a 1 bedroom is adequate for our needs, and for personal/selfish reasons, we want to go smaller (think unwanted relatives inviting themselves if they thought there was room).


----------



## Karen G (May 28, 2012)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Seems like Lawai is the better choice for us.
> 
> We will be on Kauai 1/3/13-1/6/13. Perhaps we should just try to rent something for that week or those days and see if the Coral Building would meet our needs.


Given your preferences, I think you are right. Great idea to rent first!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2012)

It sounds like you would be happy with a Coral unit. I checked one out in 
Febuary and thought they were very nice. Some had some really nice views but
Since you like the first floor, I think these would work for you. First floor would
Be close to the laundry also.

If you wanted to rent, check with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange. They have units
Before and after your dates but I'm sure they would come through for you.
Otherwise keep watching the auctions, they come up regularly.
Here's a 1 bedroom Banyan on EBay right now free with free 2012.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-800-RCI-Points-Lawai-Beach-Resort-Timeshare-Koloa-HI-No-Reserve-/200766573955?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ebe9ecd83#ht_4072wt_922


----------



## rifleman69 (May 28, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Three resorts to consider on Kauai: Pono Kai oceanfront units, any Wyndham Shearwater unit, and oceanfront Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas.  People say you can buy ocean view at Pono Kai and still get oceanfront as an owner.
> 
> All of the above will guarantee peace and quiet and the sound of the ocean.



Will be at the Shearwater (FINALLY!!!) in April 2013!   Shearwater used to be more RCI Points than Bali Hai but is not the case in 2013.  So we'll be there for 11 days.


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2012)

We bought our 1st alii LBR 2br2ba in 1997, since then we have bought 5 more 2br2ba and 1, 1br1ba.  Our preference is obvious.  If you are buying, I really don't recommend the Coral, though it is as nice or nicer than most Hawai resorts.  The 1 br are basically free in Coral, but the maintenance fees are only percentage points less than Alii or Banyan, so it's just a one time saving verses say 20 years of similar maintenance fees.
However the Coral units 1st floor open directly onto the lawn for easiest access to pool or beach.  This has advantages and drawbacks.  Access verses safety for children and security.
I'd say 70-80% of tuggers prefer Alii over Banyan.  But that's just a guess.  They are priced similarly on ebay.
If you can afford it get the Alii 2br2ba, as I have, since the master bedroom is directly on the ocean.  In banyan the br is on the corridor.  
I believe Coral has less good air since the corridor is blocked with a parking structure.  Alii and Banyan have wonderful cross ventilation.  We never want/need air conditioning there.


----------



## jimp1072 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiger has done a nice job of comparing LBR and the Point.  In my opinion, he is right on target.  

I recently purchased a 2 BR Alii after having exchanging into the resort several times over the years.  All the units at LBR are nice inside.  Since the MF's are essentially the same for all of the buildings and the upfront purchase cost is low for all of the buildings, it made sense for me to buy Alii with great ocean views rather then Coral with obstructed views at best and many units having none.  For families with small children, the disadvantage of Alii is the closest pool is reserved for adults.

With regard to LBR vs. the Point, I wouldn't touch the Point at this stage.  The special assessment and the lawsuits are going to go on for years.  And since Diamond is managing the Point, you can be assured of much higher MF's going forward compared to LBR.  Diamond brings with it all of that corporate overhead and of course a voracious appetite for profits.  That will drive up MF's.  On the other hand, LBR is self managed and has a Board of Directors that does an excellent job.  The resort has a long history of making good financial decisions resulting is a long track record of reasonable MF's.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 3, 2012)

I own at LBR & have been impressed with the management.  I own in the Banyan building and I do like it but Tiger is right, the bedroom in the 1 bedroom is on the corridor.  If I were to buy another week, I'd try to buy in the Ali'i building.


----------

